# The best movie deaths



## grey dog (Jun 21, 2012)

let's start with:

the exploding head from scanners!


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jun 22, 2012)

When Joe Pesci got pummeled to death at the end of Casino. 

Absolutely fucking brutal. The most horrible thing is it's not an imaginary fantasy death, it feels so real. The sound mix is amazing. Just chilling.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 22, 2012)

Anything in the first Resident Evil.

esp, when old mate gets hacked up with the laser grid.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 22, 2012)

Baelzebeard said:


> When Joe Pesci got pummeled to death at the end of Casino.
> 
> Absolutely fucking brutal. The most horrible thing is it's not an imaginary fantasy death, it feels so real. The sound mix is amazing. Just chilling.


 
And his brother .


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Jun 22, 2012)

I laughed so hard it almost killed me when I saw the film.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 22, 2012)

or any other schwarzenegger movie


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 22, 2012)

When Vincent shoots Marvin in the face in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 22, 2012)

NSFW.


----------



## -42- (Jun 22, 2012)

WHEEEEEEEE~


----------



## MFB (Jun 22, 2012)

I feel so bad for Sean Bean, I mean he dies in EVERYTHING he does


----------



## broj15 (Jun 22, 2012)

One of my favorites


----------



## prashanthan (Jun 22, 2012)

Gets me every time, especially the sound of his teeth against the curb.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jun 22, 2012)

Elias in Platoon. One of the most epic deaths in movie history.

For brutal, the guy getting hit by the car in Robocop having been bathed in toxic waste. 

At work so cant post videos but will endeavour to do so later.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 23, 2012)

Passion Of The Christ scenes.


----------



## skeels (Jun 23, 2012)

Rutger Hauer as Roy Batty.


----------



## jordanky (Jun 24, 2012)

Everything in the newest remake of "I Spit On Your Grave"


----------



## The Uncreator (Jun 24, 2012)




----------

